# uBer unfair driver ratings!



## UnfairUber (Apr 17, 2018)

I just started driving for Uber and immediately noticed how unfair the driver rating system works. I pick up a passenger and as I arrive as she is stepping out a cigarette and this is during a promotion and already had the next passenger lined up in minutes. She stinks up my vehicle with cigarette odor and when I pick up my next passenger after smelling that odor she rolls down the window and had her head out the window the entire ride and leaves a one star rating thinking I smoked. I get dinged for prior passengers all the time based on foul odors or garbage the may leave behind.

I think the rating system should only be a yay or nay so that rider and driver may or may not be paired up again. I think al uBer drivers should pick one busy day and strike! We can’t talk to anyone, we are ignored and we we are the ones putting in the work! Let’s stick it to them financially so we can be taken more seriously!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

That's when customer service skills come in. 

"I'm so sorry about the smell. 
My last rider brought a wave of smoke in with them. 
It was terrible!
So sorry if my car still stinks!"

You strike up a conversation about how bad it is and very unlikely they down rate you.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

Over time it will work out. There is a real difference between a 4.6 Driver and a 4.9 after 100 or so rides. Same with pax.


----------



## UnfairUber (Apr 17, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> That's when customer service skills come in.
> 
> "I'm so sorry about the smell.
> My last rider brought a wave of smoke in with them.
> ...


That's exactly what I did, sometimes it just does not work!


----------



## AllGold (Sep 16, 2016)

Yes, the rating system sucks.



Cableguynoe said:


> That's when customer service skills come in.
> 
> "I'm so sorry about the smell.
> My last rider brought a wave of smoke in with them.
> ...


Absolutely! If there's something wrong that isn't your fault then you need to communicate that and make it clear.

Once I picked up three girls that absolutely WREAKED of weed. I could still smell it for a while after they got out so I made sure to tell my next few passengers what happened so they wouldn't think they were riding with a total pothead. Everyone thought it was funny.

I was recently driving down a section of road that I'm familiar with that is littered with big pot holes and made sure to tell my passengers that "just for the record, I'm weaving on purpose to avoid the pot holes."


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

You can either cancel that first pickup as soon as you see someone taking a giant last puff of a cancer stick (that's what I normally do unless the surge is so high that it's worth it) or you should not do Pool or Express Pool (aka CessPool) since you can't control the sensory sensitivity of others.

I totally get what you're saying, it's gross to be stuck in that smoke pit when a pax has just exhaled a plume of cigarette gas, but I can't blame another rider for not liking it. Is it fair? No. You should have said "sorry for the smoke smell, blame the person next to you" lolol and then the OTHER smoker pax would down rate you. It's kinda a lose-lose-lose scenario. Just like most Uber rides are for us drivers. 

You could message Uber and explain it, they supposedly aren't going to count bad ratings during pool trips that a driver has zero control over, which would apply to your situation. But Uber, being the shiteous lying and untrustworthy organization they are, might not agree to remove the bad rating.

Either way it is totally annoying and I wish they'd fix the ridiculous ratings system once and for all - I mean, it's so stupid and ambiguous to begin with. If they're going to have a ratings system, it should actually have an outcome that is beneficial to SOMEone.



AllGold said:


> Yes, the rating system sucks.
> 
> Absolutely! If there's something wrong that isn't your fault then you need to communicate that and make it clear.
> 
> ...


I do the same - I point out why I'm doing something that might seem odd otherwise. That way you're on tape/video acknowledging it and pax can't try to complain because of some issue out of our control.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

After every trip I try to remember to roll my windows down for at least a minute to try to get get rid of any pax odors that might be lingering.


----------



## UnfairUber (Apr 17, 2018)

AllGold said:


> Yes, the rating system sucks.
> 
> Absolutely! If there's something wrong that isn't your fault then you need to communicate that and make it clear.
> 
> ...


I always prewarn passengers to let them know in advance why I am about to do something. For instance there is a private street that is not open to the public for through traffic that uber always attempts to route me on. I always explain to the passenger why I have to take the next street due to this violation. There are some riders you cannot please at every attempt.


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

UnfairUber said:


> I just started driving for Uber!


Welcome to Hell.










How dare you not clean and deoderize the entire car after pax? /s

you're lucky it wasn't a pool, or that would four 1 stars.

but seriously, I'm sorry this happened to you, all I can say is, you are in good company here, and for many it took a lot longer to realize that 1% of the people can ruin it for everyone else.

If you can get over that 1%, uber riches await you.


----------



## OCJarvis (Sep 4, 2017)

Sometimes your just screwed. Keep stacking up those 5* because Uber's rating protection is as much of a sham as our pay is.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

As soon as that passenger stepped out you could've opened all 4 windows, so some of the smell would get out. And then spray some febreze (which you should keep in the car at all times during driving) right before you pick up the next pax.


----------



## thepeach (Jan 22, 2018)

Febreeze is good for odors. Bath and body Works warm sugar vanilla body spray cuts through a lot of smells too. I open my car window and put the fan on full blast to clear smells.


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> That's when customer service skills come in.
> 
> "I'm so sorry about the smell.
> My last rider brought a wave of smoke in with them.
> ...


You're right, but you have to play that real easy. Come on too hard with it and you might create sympathy for the smoker if you happen to be dealing with an ex-smoker as your next pax. Ozium is great to have on hand for neutralizing cig smells.

The "It was terrible!" part doesn't sit well with me. The rest is golden.



YouEvenLyftBruh said:


> Welcome to Hell.


I love Louise.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

This is a shining example of the concept that people are bad to each other because they can be, and like to exploit power when they can. I wouldn't worry too much about it. Shrug it off, let it roll, and the ratings will even themselves out eventually. It isn't worth the stress.


----------



## jazzapt (May 16, 2016)

That is why I always keep a bottle of Fabreze in my trunk. One day I pick up two construction guys from Ireland. As soon as they got in my car I was assaulted by "mutant B.O." Really nice guys. They even tipped (back before Uber "allowed" tipping), but man it was horrible.

Got a stacked ping so after I dropped them off, I rode to the next pax with windows down. It didn't help. I thought about cancelling but I got to the next pax pretty quick and she was toes-to-the-curb. As soon as she got in she started sniffing and made a face. A face straight out of Seinfeld.

I apologized profusely and told her what happened. Luckily she was a Seinfeld fan and we got a good laugh out of it.










I went offline after I dropped her off, got some Fabreze and practically emptied the bottle. It did a good job clearing the BO smell. Yes the car smelled like Fabreze for a while, but better than the alternative. And I got no further complaints .

I never rideshare without it anymore.


----------



## CityboyLA (Apr 29, 2019)

UnfairUber said:


> I just started driving for Uber and immediately noticed how unfair the driver rating system works. I pick up a passenger and as I arrive as she is stepping out a cigarette and this is during a promotion and already had the next passenger lined up in minutes. She stinks up my vehicle with cigarette odor and when I pick up my next passenger after smelling that odor she rolls down the window and had her head out the window the entire ride and leaves a one star rating thinking I smoked. I get dinged for prior passengers all the time based on foul odors or garbage the may leave behind.
> 
> I think the rating system should only be a yay or nay so that rider and driver may or may not be paired up again. I think al uBer drivers should pick one busy day and strike! We can't talk to anyone, we are ignored and we we are the ones putting in the work! Let's stick it to them financially so we can be taken more seriously!


I don't feel Uber cares. I do however like that passengers have ratings we see. I never pick up people with low ratings. It's my car and my choice! I give all passengers 5 stars unless they break my rules.


----------



## thepeach (Jan 22, 2018)

CityboyLA said:


> I don't feel Uber cares. I do however like that passengers have ratings we see. I never pick up people with low ratings. It's my car and my choice! I give all passengers 5 stars unless they break my rules.


We cannot see the ratings of Uber pax in Chicago. Hopeful that the new mayor coming into office soon will overturn this.


----------



## PlayLoud (Jan 11, 2019)

Always have Ozium in your glove box.


----------



## Dale1962 (Apr 3, 2019)

UnfairUber said:


> I just started driving for Uber and immediately noticed how unfair the driver rating system works. I pick up a passenger and as I arrive as she is stepping out a cigarette and this is during a promotion and already had the next passenger lined up in minutes. She stinks up my vehicle with cigarette odor and when I pick up my next passenger after smelling that odor she rolls down the window and had her head out the window the entire ride and leaves a one star rating thinking I smoked. I get dinged for prior passengers all the time based on foul odors or garbage the may leave behind.
> 
> I think the rating system should only be a yay or nay so that rider and driver may or may not be paired up again. I think al uBer drivers should pick one busy day and strike! We can't talk to anyone, we are ignored and we we are the ones putting in the work! Let's stick it to them financially so we can be taken more seriously!


Hello. I've been a driver for more than 3 years and yes, you're absolutely right, this feedback and rating system is 100% unfair to us drivers. As a new driver to the Uber platform you will quickly learn that Uber does not care about its drivers and it will cotto to it paying riders in every way even when Uber knows the rider is flat-out lying about the driver.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Stop caring about your rating.

Problem Resolved.


----------



## One (Jun 19, 2019)

Lol ive heard people talking agter leaving the car... been rated lower because my phone had low power...20%. One guy that complained (1 star)wanted last minute turns and turned his nose up at the grass on the floor matt after the ride... it wasnt there when he got in..(slamming the car door and walking off in a huff). The fair was a bit more as i was following the gps and he wanted detours so it ended up being the long way... 

As a software developer by trade id change the system to ask questions like a workflow. . As people dont know how to rate... also id add some filters like if someone scores many people low there rating pulls less weight. (Like when someones giving you a hard time at work there almost always giving other people a hard time too, it wouldve happened before).


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

I totally agree. The only question that should be asked is "would you ride with this driver again". If the percentages of no's to yes's reach a certain threshold than the driver should get the old heave-ho.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

PlayLoud said:


> Always have Ozium in your glove box.
> 
> View attachment 315784


Toxic stuff that ozium. I prefer Zero Odor.


----------



## BlueNOX (Apr 3, 2016)

PlayLoud said:


> Always have Ozium in your glove box.
> 
> View attachment 315784


Yeah, spray that between trips and watch pax die when they get in. Awesome at curing odors but definitely an item you use when you park and go in to go to bed. Not recommended for while anyone is in the car.



UnfairUber said:


> I just started driving for Uber and immediately noticed how unfair the driver rating system works. I pick up a passenger and as I arrive as she is stepping out a cigarette and this is during a promotion and already had the next passenger lined up in minutes. She stinks up my vehicle with cigarette odor and when I pick up my next passenger after smelling that odor she rolls down the window and had her head out the window the entire ride and leaves a one star rating thinking I smoked. I get dinged for prior passengers all the time based on foul odors or garbage the may leave behind.
> 
> I think the rating system should only be a yay or nay so that rider and driver may or may not be paired up again. I think al uBer drivers should pick one busy day and strike! We can't talk to anyone, we are ignored and we we are the ones putting in the work! Let's stick it to them financially so we can be taken more seriously!


I hate to tell you this OP, it's not the smoke.

1 smoker taking a ride not smoking will not stink a vehicle up like that. In addition while it may have left a very faint smell as the source was gone. If this was a shared/pool ride then you wouldn't know about the 1 star as it would not count.

Bit of education from an old fart.

I smoke in my vehicle on a daily basis. 1- 1 1/2 packs a day. My pax know, if they ask I tell. Hell I've even given a couple a smoke. Girl I picked up that spent the night in jail for beating her bf's ass is one. Another was a lady who'd had an accident I picked her up at the scene of, and even gave them a light.

Point is I'm a 4.93. Why? Because I do my job correctly. I don't open doors unless it's an extremely elderly person. But I do load luggage because I like my bumper. I run air fresheners. I check the car after every trip for garbage. I will god damn smoke on the way to a pick up if it's 7 minutes or more.

It's your driving not that one single smoker.


----------



## DrivingUberPax (Apr 25, 2018)

UnfairUber said:


> I just started driving for Uber and immediately noticed how unfair the driver rating system works. I pick up a passenger and as I arrive as she is stepping out a cigarette and this is during a promotion and already had the next passenger lined up in minutes. She stinks up my vehicle with cigarette odor and when I pick up my next passenger after smelling that odor she rolls down the window and had her head out the window the entire ride and leaves a one star rating thinking I smoked. I get dinged for prior passengers all the time based on foul odors or garbage the may leave behind.
> 
> I think the rating system should only be a yay or nay so that rider and driver may or may not be paired up again. I think al uBer drivers should pick one busy day and strike! We can't talk to anyone, we are ignored and we we are the ones putting in the work! Let's stick it to them financially so we can be taken more seriously!


So my number 1 pet peeve is when im pulling up to someone that's smoking, just finished smoking, or reeks of marijuana. I don't do either, don't want thr smell in my car, & you're not going to be the only person in my car. I've been saying for months that uber needs to implement a feature where the rider can choose a smoking or non-smoking vehicle since obviously there are drivers that smoke. I'm thinking the smell wouldn't bother them as much. However, i don't know how that would work out. Until then, i just purposely roll down the windows. Don't care what the weather is. I DONT want to smell your gross smoke?


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

This is *ONE of the reasons* why I stopped doing UberEats too. I'd do a couple UberEats deliveries and then I'd get a normal UberX ride and then I'd get dinged for my car smelling like food. It was really frustrating!


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

UnfairUber said:


> I just started driving for Uber and immediately noticed how unfair the driver rating system works. I pick up a passenger and as I arrive as she is stepping out a cigarette and this is during a promotion and already had the next passenger lined up in minutes. She stinks up my vehicle with cigarette odor and when I pick up my next passenger after smelling that odor she rolls down the window and had her head out the window the entire ride and leaves a one star rating thinking I smoked. I get dinged for prior passengers all the time based on foul odors or garbage the may leave behind.
> 
> I think the rating system should only be a yay or nay so that rider and driver may or may not be paired up again. I think al uBer drivers should pick one busy day and strike! We can't talk to anyone, we are ignored and we we are the ones putting in the work! Let's stick it to them financially so we can be taken more seriously!


Suggestion: if you can remember that you are an independent contractor using your own vehicle, try to concentrate on the now. Get yourself some Fabreze or wipes and wipe your car seats down, spray some mild smelling fragrance, drive with the window open between riders, and prepare you vehicle for a new rider each time if it needs it. Remember that Uber is not in the road, you are, and you are in complete control. Properly prepare each time and every time and reap the benefits of higher ratings. Hope this helps!


----------



## Ptuberdriver (Dec 2, 2018)

Here r some suggestions, considering this was posted almost 2 months ago, that u now understand the rating.

A) don't worry about your rating
B) some people are NEVER pleased and will 1 star a driver for the fun of it
C) don't worry about your rating
D) get some febreeze, spray deodorant, or something that will make ur car smell great in an instant
E) DON'T WORRY ABOUT YOUR RATING


----------



## Classified (Feb 8, 2018)

I smoke in my car, and no rider has noticed yet, it’s all about knowing how to hide it, it’s also funny how I finish a smoke and next rider is like wow your car smells nice,


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Smokers are not a protected class, and these days they KNOW how bad they smell to the vast majority of people who don't smoke. They also know about smoke-free workplace laws, etc.

"I'm sorry, but my health and service to others is dependent on my car being a smoke-free environment. I can't allow you into the car if you're going to make it smell like that. It jeopardizes my health (it's the tar and toxins that MAKE the odor -- if you can smell it, you're exposed) and the health and comfort of other passengers after you."

By that time, 5 mins. should have passed, and you can cancel for pax having made you feel unsafe. Honestly, even.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


> Smokers are not a protected class, and these days they KNOW how bad they smell to the vast majority of people who don't smoke. They also know about smoke-free workplace laws, etc.
> 
> "I'm sorry, but my health and service to others is dependent on my car being a smoke-free environment. I can't allow you into the car if you're going to make it smell like that. It jeopardizes my health (it's the tar and toxins that MAKE the odor -- if you can smell it, you're exposed) and the health and comfort of other passengers after you."
> 
> By that time, 5 mins. should have passed, and you can cancel for pax having made you feel unsafe. Honestly, even.


The odor has little health impact. As with all toxin, it's about the dosage. You'd have more of a health impact spraying your hair with hairspray. I don't think smelling hairspray all day has much, if any health impact.


----------



## evad77 (Oct 15, 2016)

I don't care about my rating but this week it's taking a beating.Have completed 84 rides and my rating has gone from 4.77 to 4.71.Can't figure out why paxholes downrate you for no apparent reason other than getting a free ride from the uber robot who answers their complaint.I've always felt that if a rider wishes to complain they should be made to identify themselves and the problem they complain about.Uber records every trip so they know exactly how fast we're driving and unless they want to view dashcam footage they would see how we drive.I've completed over 22000 rides and haven't had a ticket since 1998 so when I see driving complaints on my dashboard it's just laughable.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

BigRedDriver said:


> The odor has little health impact. As with all toxin, it's about the dosage. You'd have more of a health impact spraying your hair with hairspray. I don't think smelling hairspray all day has much, if any health impact.


Eh, either way, they know they stink. I knew I stunk back in the late 80s & 90s. I didn't smoke and get into taxis immediately afterwards *then*. It's not like it's some great revelation to anyone, and they know it will cling to upholstery they sit on and in other soft surfaces in enclosed spaces they get into when the smell is intense (vehicle ceilings).

To smoke immediately before getting into someone else's car is extraordinarily rude and disrespectful in this day and age, at the very least. Unless you know they smoke in the vehicle, too. That's different.

They could hoof it. Whether or not they got their cancellation fee reimbursed was between them and U/L. Not any of my business. I got mine.

And if I order an U/L and it smells like smoke or vape to my nose, I'll cancel for that, and demand a refund for the fee. Whether or not the driver gets it, keeps or loses it, or loses it but gets it back is between him/her and U/L. Again, not any of my business.


----------

